# Carriage bolts for scraper bar



## Rob711 (Feb 5, 2015)

I think there 5/16 but maybe 3/4" long. My ace and local hardware store had nothing shorter than 1.25". The carriage bolts for the scraper blade on my 10000 series ariens. Didn't check hd, or lowes. Where do u find these 
Thanks


----------



## Shryp (Jan 1, 2011)

I think mine were 1". I just took an angle grinder with a cutoff wheel and cut them flush with the nuts. Otherwise look around, somewhere had to have shorter ones.


----------



## Kiss4aFrog (Nov 3, 2013)

Can't say for sure but it's time to try Menards or Home Depot.


----------



## ELaw (Feb 4, 2015)

Am I remembering correctly those are 1/4" bolts? If so, McMaster-Carr has them down to 1/2" length: McMaster-Carr If they're 5/16" they have those too but I think the shortest is 3/4". Available in stainless too if you'd like them not to rust.


----------



## AL- (Oct 27, 2014)

In our nearby city there are two locally owned smaller stores that sell mostly nuts and bolts. also there's a hardware store with a "Do it Best " franchise that has 1/2"and up in 1/4" and 5/16 in stainless, but not in galvanized. I'm not sure if this isn't just the local owners option. It's not part of the stores inventory because some outside outfit does the stocking.


----------



## YSHSfan (Jun 25, 2014)

I got them from repairclinic.com.


----------



## Rob711 (Feb 5, 2015)

Thanks all, I will try lowes, if not I'll cut them. It didn't dawn on me to cut them after I install them! So simple, duh
Rob


----------



## AriensProMike (Dec 2, 2014)

5/16"x1". McMaster carr is cheap. But you have to buy 100 peices. I also get them with the nylon lock bolts. You get a lifetime supply for $10 bucks.


----------



## Spectrum (Jan 6, 2013)

The bolts are usually 5/16-18 X 3/4" short neck carriage bolts. I have them here.

Pete


----------



## HCBPH (Mar 8, 2011)

Shryp said:


> I think mine were 1". I just took an angle grinder with a cutoff wheel and cut them flush with the nuts. Otherwise look around, somewhere had to have shorter ones.


 Pretty much always use a cutoff wheel on the ones I used.


----------



## rwh963 (Nov 21, 2019)

looking for carriage bolts as well. 5/16 x 1/2 inch. hardware stores carry down to 3/4 inch length. i don't think 1/4 additional length will matter much, esp. since that side is sacrificial anyway, and might save the nuts for a longer period of time.


----------



## Oneacer (Jan 3, 2011)

Just put a nut on the carriage bolt, place it in a vice, then cut to the length you want with a hack saw, or a cut off tool. ( I prefer hacksaw .. , but I am in no rush, retired ... ) Then remove the nut and clean the end on your bench grinder wire wheel ... done that many of times in order to use the way cheaper big box carriage bolts instead of ordering the special expensive ones from the manufacturer.


----------



## rwh963 (Nov 21, 2019)

or i can just bolt them on and snip them off from there. i only deal with soft surfaces anyway, so a little extra length may not matter.


----------



## rwh963 (Nov 21, 2019)

grabbed some 1 inch long hot dipped bolts, and put one through the hole on a concrete floor; still have clearance, so gonna do that and let those shanks naturally wear down.


----------



## dr bob (Dec 12, 2015)

I decided to place a used/worn scraper under the main one, so the bucket is sandwiched between the two bars. Cuts down on unintentional bucket damage, helps keep the blade and bucket straight. I then used locally-sourced hardware-store 5/16 x 1" bolts instead of the 3/4" bolts originally spec'd. Even with the skid shoes adjusted for scraper blade clearance, the bolts still, um, self-clearance themselves as the skid shoes wear.

The original bolts were yellow cad or zinc plated for corrosion protection, while most replacements are plain cad plated. I buy different bolts for other projects, and my local industrial fastener store offers a grade-8 version with class-5 yellow cad plating. Way overkill! I just put new regular bolts in there when I need to adjust or replace a scraper blade.

If you are dead-set on using original-size 5/16 x 3/4" carriage bolts, you can get them by the box from Amazon for cheap. Get new lock-nuts too to complete the new-bolts experience.


----------

